# study guide for the CPC-H



## ossierand (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello: 
I am planning on taking my CPC-H within couple of month and I just wanted to know about study guides or sample test that anyone  can recommend? 
I am really tight on my budget, paying for the test alone is hard, yet alone to go ahead and pay for the CPC-H study guide?
also does anyone have 2012 books for the CPT and ICD-9 that I can purchase them? 
any help is greatly appreciated. 
thanks


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 4, 2013)

I sat for the CPC-H last year, after 20 years in the coding field. I purchased both the study guide and the practice exams---and I took a 1-day bootcamp. I'm glad I did. The CPC-H is different from the CPC, since it focuses on outpatient facility coding, and a lot of the rules learned as a CPC change when you move over to the facility side. Personally, I would not recommend taking any AAPC exams without having reviewed a study guide, but that's because I prefer to sit for the exam with a certain level of confidence. If you fail the exam your allowed 2 times, you have to pay to take it again, so I'd rather pay the extra to insure that I will pass the first time.

My advice is that if you can't afford the study materials right now, wait until you can, so that you will be well-prepared for the exam.


----------

